# The look in the other one's eyes



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

My old kitty, Snowball, has been in decline for quite sometime and I have posted about it. I have read repeatedly that they will tell you when it's time, the light in their eyes will just seem to go out, you will know. So I have waited for it. She has gotten worse every day, but still carried on, and I haven't seen the sign. I have another old cat, Spooky, who is 16 and showing age, but still in reasonably good health. He was raised with Snowball and they have been friends all his life and most of hers. The past few weeks, I have noticed that Spooky has spent more and more time with me, approaching me, instead of laying with Snowball. I wasn't sure what he wanted from me. Today I read the look in _his_ eyes. It said "Why don't you do something? Can't you see? Please help her." I am making the appointment this afternoon.


----------

